# LED Lights.



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

last ignorant question. Are LED lamps available to replace the lamps in the gilbert track switches etc. ???
thanks again
dr bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes they are, try towncountryhobbies.com.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The typical threaded socket is an E10. A LED rigged for an E10 base and adjusted to 12 to 14 volts. You can add resistance if you want more protection.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*LED lites ordered from Town and Country.......*

Each AF swtich requires 3 lites... 15 swtiches or 45 bulbs needed plus an extra red and green and a few clear to make 50////
The transformaer should run a lot cooler.....

thanks

dr bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Please let us know how they look.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*LED Lites for switched "con't"*

I purchased LE-1447R and LED-1447G for my 15 AF switch controllers. They look great nd are much cooler and of course are easier on the power suppli. It was a bear switching the bulbs over. Took few days of patience to dissemble almost each controller to get the old bulbs out. The bulbs are smaller than the original but still looked good to me. I also purchase LED_1447WW for the switch mech. Not as good. The lED lights point mostly straight up in the bulb so the red and green lense is not as bright. But they are in as well. Ended up switching out 47 bubs total in this deal (2 of the controllers operate 2 switches each)
I got these from Town and Country hobbies for $2 a bulb. Power supply runs cooler with that ay bulbs changed out.

dr bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Interesting the 1447 led replacement bulbs have a smaller globe size. A thought on the turnout lanterns. You could try putting a piece of shiny aluminum foil in the top of the lantern housing to reflect the light and brighten the red/green lenses.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Thanks I might try that on a couple*

dr bob


----------

